# Need help please



## Blackwatch

Do we have any fellow members that live near Raunds in Northamptonshire. I am trying to buy a new car but working 12+ hours a day 6 days a week, getting to view possible new toys is proving difficult at best.

Would a fellow member from here mind going to have a look at it for me please, so I know whether to send some of my ( very ) hard earnt beer tokens to secure the car.


----------



## scooobydont

You should post up what you are looking for and let everyone help with the search. I love a good classifieds hunt 

Many good cars dont reach the likes of gumtree or ebay.


----------



## Blackwatch

Good idea Scoobydont :thumb:

I am after one of two cars

1ST Choice:

Audi TT MK1 225 BAM engine. in an ideal world it would be Blue or Black with tan, black or grey leather or even half leather. Ideally I would like to get a 2006 but I would get a late 2003 if everything was right about the car.

Here is the one I have seen that I would like to be viewed for me : CLICKY

2nd Choice

VW Golf 2.0 TFSi 3DR. Again I would prefer it in Black, dark grey or blue.

If the paint is a little faded etc im not bothered as it gives me bargaining power and the same with scuffed alloys ( I can get them done at work for around £20-£25 a wheel  ) but I am trying to keep the miles down.

This is one I am watching : CLICKY

Finally my budget is around £3500 MAX ... I would prefer to get it for below £2750 if possible.


----------



## scooobydont

The guy listing the golf on ebay is shill bidding his own cars, looks super dodgy, wouldn't touch it (IMHO).

Also been registered since 2015 and has only 1 feedback that is years old, has sold 2 cars recently to himself by the looks of it, could be a hacked account.


----------



## Blackwatch

There is this as a back up Golf as well : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122476171598?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Plus there are a few others on the Tree and Trader.


----------

